# articoli partitivi



## eba

*S*aluti!

*O*ggi mi hanno detto che devo ussare il partitivo "del, dell', della, dello" prima di incontabili, tipo: Bevo del caffe, compro del pane... ma non credo di svagliare si dico: vado a comprare il pane. 

*H*o cercato ma non trovo niente su incontabili e contabili in italiano e non so cosa credere...

*P*er favore, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi??


----------



## Agró

eba said:


> saluti!
> 
> oggi mi hanno detto che devo ussare il partitivo "del, dell', della, dello" prima di incontabili, tipo: Bevo del caffe, compro del pane... ma non credo di svagliare si dico: vado a comprare il pane.
> 
> ho cercato ma non trovo niente su incontabili e contabili in italiano e non so cosa credere...
> 
> per favore, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi??



Espero que esto te ayude:

Una forma de la indeterminación es la asumida por el artículo partitivo. En italiano existe la posibilidad de marcar gramaticalmente la referencia a una parte de un todo, tanto si es contable como no contable, utilizándose para ello las formas del artículo contracto que tienen como primer elemento la preposición _di_. Pueden ocurrir, a este respecto, dos casos:
a) Que el todo con respecto al cual se indica la partición esté formado por partes contables u objetos fácilmente delimitables unos de otros. En este caso, se utilizan las formas del plural _dei, degli, delle_: _Ho comprato dei libri_ = He comprado unos libros; _Ho visto degli uomini_ = He visto a unos hombres. En realidad, este uso se identifica con el del artículo indeterminado y se corresponde bastante de cerca con el del español.
b) Que ese conjunto sea un todo-masa, no integrado por partes homogéneas ni uniformemente delimitables. Se utilizan, en este caso, las formas del singular _del, dello, dell', della_: _Vuoi del caffè?_ = ¿Quieres café?; _Ti ho portato dell'acqua_ = Te he traído agua.
Este es el uso realmente interesante desde nuestro punto de vista de hispanohablantes, puesto que no tiene correspondencia directa en nuestra lengua. Conviene advertir, finalmente, que el sustantivo precedido por este indeterminado-partitivo puede desempeñar distintas funciones en la oración: sujeto (_E' caduta dell'acqua_), complemento directo (_Ho bevuto del vino_), complemento indirecto (_Ho dato i libri a degli amici_) y complemento circunstancial (_E' venuta Maria con delle amiche_).

(Manuel Carrera Díaz: _Manual de gramática italiana_. Barcelona: Ariel Lenguas Modernas, 1985)


----------



## eba

*G*racias *A*gr*ó*!

*P*ero sigo teniendo una duda, cual es la diferencia entre "compro del pane" y "compro il pane"? *C*reo que de manera intuitiva veo la diferencia pero me dicen que TENGO que usar el partitivo para incontables y luego en los ejercicios una frase dice: "voglio il succhero con il caffe" ambos dos incontables, ambos dos con articulo determinado


----------



## neutrino2

eba said:


> saluti!
> 
> oggi mi hanno detto che devo ussare il partitivo "del, dell', della, dello" prima di incontabili, tipo: Bevo del caffè, compro del pane... ma non credo di sbagliare se dico: vado a comprare il pane.
> 
> ho cercato ma non trovo niente su incontabili e contabili in italiano e non so cosa credere...
> 
> per favore, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi??



Sai che alla prima, rapida, lettura avevo letto *svaligiare*? 
Spero non ti dispiacciano le poche correzioni che ho fatto, ad ogni modo scrivi molto bene!


----------



## eba

*N*on mi dispiace, da solito non devo scrivere e non so veramente come fare...
*M*a la mia questione? *S*ai la differencia tra comprare del caff*è* e comprare il caff*è*?
*P*er favore!!


----------



## Chatito

eba said:


> non mi dispiace, da solito non devo scrivere e non so veramente come fare...
> ma la mia questione? sai la differencia tra comprare del caffe e comprare il caffe?
> per favore!!


 
En el lenguaje corriente utilizamos muchas formas a las que les podemos dar significado equivalente, pero en realidad tienen significados diferentes.
No soy italiano, pero por lógica del lenguaje si usas el artículo determinado es porque quieres especificar y distinguir una cosa de otras: yo voy a comprar el café y tú el azucar. Si no quiero hacer ninguna distinción y simplemente quiero informarte algo, digo: voy a comprar café. En fin, es cosa del uso correcto del lenguaje, pero cuando eso no interesa, se puede usar un lenguaje menos preciso y de algún modo nos entendemos.
El italiano usa la preposición "di" y sus contracciones "del", "dell' " "della", "dello", etc.
En resumen, "comprare del caffé" significa simplemente "comprar café"; mientras que si dices: "comprare il caffé", la misma expresión te exige que especifiques "quale caffé?" forse il caffé che manca, perché dello zucchero ce n'è, oppure il caffé in grano, perché quello maccinato non ti piace, ecc.

Y si dices simplemente "vado a comprare il caffé" y no especificas nada, tu interlocutor italiano entenderá lo que le quieres decir, pero se dará cuenta que la expresión es incorrecta.

Saluti con un sorso di un buon caffé,
chatito


----------



## federicoft

Sono completamente d'accordo con Chatito, eccetto nel fatto che l'uso dell'articolo determinativo è incorretto.

Se si va a genericamente a comprare una quantità (o qualità) indeterminata di caffè si usa l'articolo partitivo. 

Quando ci si riferisce ad _un_ caffè in particolare (un pacchetto di caffè, il caffè che manca etc.), specificandolo tra tutti gli altri, si usa l'articolo determinativo. E per inciso, visto che il caffè è solitamente venduto in pacchetti e non più sfuso, _vado a comprare il caffè _è di gran lunga l'espressione più comune.


----------



## eba

federicoft said:


> Sono completamente d'accordo con Chatito, eccetto nel fatto che l'uso dell'articolo determinativo è incorretto.
> 
> Se si va a genericamente a comprare una quantità (o qualità) indeterminata di caffè si usa l'articolo partitivo.
> 
> Quando ci si riferisce ad _un_ caffè in particolare (un pacchetto di caffè, il caffè che manca etc.), specificandolo tra tutti gli altri, si usa l'articolo determinativo. E per inciso, visto che il caffè è solitamente venduto in pacchetti e non più sfuso, _vado a comprare il caffè _è di gran lunga l'espressione più comune.



Allora, quando un libro di esercizii dice che la maniera corretta de tradurre "voy a comprar el pan" c'è "vado a comprare IL pane" o "no me gusta la leche con el azúcar" come "non mi piace IL latte con LO zucchero" è iusto o svagliato? perche tutti questi nomi sono incontabili....


----------



## neutrino2

eba said:


> Allora, quando un libro di esercizii dice che la maniera corretta di tradurre "voy a comprar el pan" c'è "vado a comprare IL pane" o "no me gusta la leche con el azúcar" come "non mi piace IL latte con LO zucchero" è giusto o sbagliato? perché tutti questi nomi sono incontabili....



Solo una cosa: siete sicuri che esista l'aggettivo _incontabile_ in italiano? Non sarà una traduzione dell'inglese _uncountable_? Lo pongo come domanda, perché è dalle medie che non studio la grammatica italiana, però mi suona abbastanza male.


----------



## gatogab

neutrino2 said:


> Solo una cosa: siete sicuri che esista l'aggettivo _incontabile_ in italiano? Non sarà una traduzione dell'inglese _uncountable_? Lo pongo come domanda, perché è dalle medie che non studio la grammatica italiana, però mi suona abbastanza male.


_Incontabile_ no lo encontré en ningún vocabulario ni diccionario a mi alcance. Sin embargo encontré 1.660 paginas de google que contienen tal palabra.
Siamo alle solite: non esiste, ma si usa?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,
L'esatta denominazione è *nomi non numerabili*.
Qui una referenza sul tema: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sostantivo#Nomi_numerabili_e_nomi_non_numerabili


> Si dicono _non numerabili_ i nomi che indicano quantità indistinte di una certa sostanza (_acqua_, _miele_); questa quantità indistinta infatti non può essere contata: in genere non possiamo dire _un'acqua_, _due acque_ I nomi non numerabili richiedono, per indicare una quantità, l'articolo partitivo o una locuzione


----------



## Neuromante

neutrino2 said:


> Solo una cosa: siete sicuri che esista l'aggettivo _incontabile_ in italiano? Non sarà una traduzione dell'inglese _uncountable_? Lo pongo come domanda, perché è dalle medie che non studio la grammatica italiana, però mi suona abbastanza male.



E non sarà una traduzzione dallo spagnolo "Incontable"? O dal frances o il portoghese, che non so come si dirá ma sicuro che fanno una simile construzzione

Se pensate sempre al inglese li fate il gioco. e in questo caso, con una parola di origine latino è più che evidente


----------



## neutrino2

Neuromante said:


> E non sarà una traduzzione dallo spagnolo "Incontable"? O dal frances o il portoghese, che non so come si dirá ma sicuro che fanno una simile construzzione
> 
> Se pensate sempre al inglese li fate il gioco. e in questo caso, con una parola di origine latino è più che evidente



Che gioco? 

Comunque penso all'inglese perché a scuola io ho studiato inglese (e non francesce, portoghese o spagnolo) e ho studiato i sostantivi _countable_ e _uncountable_.


----------



## Neuromante

Il giocco di quando qui qualcuno chiede una traduzzione fra spagnolo e italiano e mete la frase in inglesse per "farsi capare" senza badare che tutti parliamo spagnolo e italiano, ad essempio.

Il gioco della perdida di prospettiva.
E tu hai studiato al meno spagnolo, mi pare. Capisci per che lo dico?


----------



## neutrino2

Non mi sembra di aver messo nessuna frase inglese "per farmi capire", semplicemente stavo spiegando un motivo per cui qualcuno potrebbe sbagliarsi e scrivere _incontabile_ invece di _non numerabile_. Se succedesse a me, sarebbe evidentemente per l'influenza dell'inglese studiato a scuola e non dello spagnolo imparato in Spagna, dove, in quattro anni, non credo di aver sentito più di due volte in tutto la parola _incontable_.

Ovviamente questo vale per me, mentre eba, che è spagnola, probabilmente avrà usato la parola _incontabile _influenzata dalla sua propria lingua.

Tutto qui.


----------



## eba

Non vorrei che questa domanda innocente diventase un litigio sull'anglese o la sua imposizione sull'altre lingue. Ho scrito incontabili perche quando non so come si dice qualcosa in italiano, "italianizo" la parola spagnola, incontables=incontabili. Scusatemi per questo.

Comunque, i nomi non numerabili essistono nell'italiano anzi che nello spagnolo. Lo zucchero è un nome non numerabile, non puoi dire due zuccheri, potrebbe essere due cucchiai di zucchero, ma non due zuccheri, è l'stesso per latte.

Quindi insisto nella mia domanda, perché ho stata insegnata che davanti i nomi non numerabili devo mettere i partitivi "dell/della", e dopo un libro di esercizi mi dice che la maniera corretta di tradurre "voy a comprar el pan" è "vado a comprare IL pane" o "no me gusta la leche con el azúcar" come "non mi piace IL latte con LO zucchero"? che è giusto e che sbagliato?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao eba,

Credo tu stia facendo confusione tra articoli determinativi e partitivi.
Davanti ai nomi non numerabili *puoi* usare il partitivo, ma non è obbligatorio. Tant'è che puoi usare anche l'articolo determinativo.
Esempi:


 vado a comperare *il* pane 
 vado a comperare *del* pane 
 vado a comperare _un_ pane 
 oppure



 mi passi *il* latte? 
 mi passi *del* latte? 
 mi passi _un_ latte? 
Spero di essere stata d'aiuto.


----------



## eba

Grazie tante! Allora è una opzione e non una obbligazione...


----------



## francisgranada

Angel.Aura said:


> ...
> vado a comperare _un_ pane
> 
> mi passi _un_ latte?


 
Neanche nel caso d'un intero pane o una scatola/bottiglia di latte?


----------



## infinite sadness

francisgranada said:


> Neanche nel caso d'un intero pane o una scatola/bottiglia di latte?


"Vado a comperare un pane" 
"vado a comperare un latte"


----------



## Angel.Aura

francisgranada said:


> Neanche nel caso d'un intero pane o una scatola/bottiglia di latte?


Direi di no.
Compero un filone/una pagnotta/un intero pane.
Compero un cartone/una bottiglia di latte.
Diversamente da IS non ho mai sentito dire "compro un pane, compro un latte".
A mio avviso può essere ammissibile solo se segue una qualche specificazione:
- compro un pane integrale/azzimo/salato/speciale.
- compro un latte scremato/vaccino/freschissimo.


----------



## Larroja

Angel.Aura said:


> Diversamente da IS non ho mai sentito dire "compro un pane, compro un latte".
> A mio avviso può essere ammissibile solo se segue una qualche specificazione:
> - compro un pane integrale/azzimo/salato/speciale.
> - compro un latte scremato/vaccino/freschissimo.



Io nemmeno, e sono d'accordo con Angel.Aura.


----------



## vega3131

eba said:


> Non vorrei che questa domanda innocente diventase un litigio sull'anglese [inglese] o la sua imposizione sull'altre [sulle altre] lingue. Ho scrito [scritto] _incontabili _perche [perché]quando non so come si dice qualcosa in italiano, "italianizo" [italianizzo] la parola spagnola, incontables=incontabili. Scusatemi per questo.
> 
> Comunque, i nomi non numerabili essistono [esistono] nell'italiano anzi che [vuoi dire "come pure"?] nello spagnolo. Lo zucchero è un nome non numerabile, non puoi dire due zuccheri, potrebbe essere due cucchiai di zucchero, ma non due zuccheri, è l'stesso [lo stesso] per latte.
> 
> Quindi insisto nella mia domanda, perché ho stata insegnata [mi è stato insegnato] che davanti i [ai] nomi non numerabili devo mettere i partitivi "dell/della" [del/dello/della], e dopo [poi] un libro di esercizi mi dice che la maniera corretta di tradurre "voy a comprar el pan" è "vado a comprare IL pane" o "no me gusta la leche con el azúcar" come "non mi piace IL latte con LO zucchero"? che [qual] è giusto e che [qual è] sbagliato?


Scusa se ho dovuto fare un po' di correzioni 
"Vado a comprare il pane" e "Non mi piace il latte con lo zucchero" sono entrambe corrette.


----------

